# What is my front derailleur type/size?



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Can someone help me figure out the type/size of my front (105) derailleur, as I need to get a new one. Treks website is no help, and Google is not my friend today.
Bike is a 2001 trek 1400, its white.
Cheers


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

You just said its a Shimano 105,double or triple? Cant you go to treks website and go to the 01 bikes?


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Its a double.
I go to the trek site but I can only find 2003 bikes.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

alexf said:


> Its a double.
> I go to the trek site but I can only find 2003 bikes.


The current 105 FD for a double is FD-5501-(S for silver and L for black).

If it is a braze-on type, order a braze-on. If it is a clamp-on, you need to know the diameter of your seat tube. It will be stamped on the inside of the current clamp in mm. Or you can measure the diameter. 1" will be a 25.4mm, 1 1/8" = 28.6mm, etc. Shimano only makes clamp-ons in certain (maybe only one) diameter. For the rest you have to buy the braze-on derailleur and an adapter clamp in the correct diameter.

OK?

TF


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

The thing I dont know is if its braze on or clamp on. I cannot find a picture that identifies either one.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

alexf said:


> The thing I dont know is if its braze on or clamp on. I cannot find a picture that identifies either one.


A braze-on has a tab for the FD brazed onto the seat tube to connect the derailleur. Looks like first photo. In the second photo, the FD is clamped on. - TF


----------



## alexf (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, thats what I needed. Its a clamp on. 
I measured the circumference to be 107mm, so the diameter would be 10.7/3.14 = 3.407. 
Am I to assume this means 31.8mm?


----------

